# Rec Tec vs Masterbuilt



## Lumberjack_18

Hi guys.  I’m a rookie when it comes to smoking meat, but it’s something I’ve been wanting to do for a while.   Ok, down to business... after doing research (about 6 months worth) And balancing my budget / wants, I thought I found my smoker; the Rec Tec 590.  With that said, I’ve been looking at the Masterbuilt Gravity series and I’m really interested in the 1050.  I’m looking for something that’s going to last but also works really well, lol.  That said any info / advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sandyut

Wecome!

Being a happy rec tec owner I would recommend the 590.  I bought a 700 over 1.5 years ago and love it each time i cook.  they have the best customer service as well.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq

I too have a rectec and that would be my vote as well, but I am also very intrigued by the 1050, I currently own 4 different smokers, none that are a gravity fed... but wouldn't mind
 adding a 5th


----------



## Aledavidov

I was on same boat couple days ago . After returning my 560 I was between 1050 and RT 700 , couple weeks research hand I pull trigger amd preorder 1050 . I’m sure rectec is great smoker but 1050 have a little more versatile to my opinion 
Good luck with your choice and stay cooking 
Alex


----------



## jcam222

From a quality build and warranty standpoint the hands down definitive answer is Rec Tec.


----------



## Motorboat40

I too was looking into the rec tech and had made up my mi d on it until I learned about the masterbuilt gravity series grills best of both worlds easy temp control and high heat for searing plus you get the charloal flavor. That being said if long lasting is more important to you I trust the reputation of the rec tech more just because the masterbuilt is so new and hasn't been put up to the test of time with lots of cooks. I would imagine you would be happy with either grill i know I would.


----------



## bregent

A few things to consider.

The RecTec will run up to 30 hours on a load of fuel.  The 1050 will run only 8 hours. Personally, I don't leave my smokers unattended for more than 8 hours, so that would not bother me.

Pellet fuel will be less expensive than charcoal - cost per lb is similar, but the 1050 seems to burn about 2lbs/hour, while pellets are around 1lb/hr at 225F

The Masterbuilt max temp is 700F and looks like it does a very good job searing and grilling.  While you can sear on some pellet grill with either direct flame options, or GrillGrates, it can take a long time to get to temp.

I believe the low temp on the RecTec is 200F and 225F for the Masterbuilt.  Both too high for smoking sausage so I don't think either has an advantage.

I've been cooking on a pellet grill for six years and love the convenience and flavor it puts out, but me and my family like food cooked on charcoal a bit more. I'm thinking about getting a 1050 when they come out.


----------



## Aledavidov

bregent said:


> A few things to consider.
> 
> The RecTec will run up to 30 hours on a load of fuel.  The 1050 will run only 8 hours. Personally, I don't leave my smokers unattended for more than 8 hours, so that would not bother me.
> 
> Pellet fuel will be less expensive than charcoal - cost per lb is similar, but the 1050 seems to burn about 2lbs/hour, while pellets are around 1lb/hr at 225F
> 
> The Masterbuilt max temp is 700F and looks like it does a very good job searing and grilling.  While you can sear on some pellet grill with either direct flame options, or GrillGrates, it can take a long time to get to temp.
> 
> I believe the low temp on the RecTec is 200F and 225F for the Masterbuilt.  Both too high for smoking sausage so I don't think either has an advantage.
> 
> I've been cooking on a pellet grill for six years and love the convenience and flavor it puts out, but me and my family like food cooked on charcoal a bit more. I'm thinking about getting a 1050 when they come out.


MB 560 or 1050 lowest temp is 150


----------



## bregent

Aledavidov said:


> MB 560 or 1050 lowest temp is 150



Ah, good to know. Thanks for the correction. Makes me even more interested in them now.


----------



## Aledavidov

bregent said:


> Ah, good to know. Thanks for the correction. Makes me even more interested in them now.


It’s a good versatile unit , I almost pull trigger on RT 700


----------



## Lumberjack_18

bregent said:


> A few things to consider.
> 
> The RecTec will run up to 30 hours on a load of fuel.  The 1050 will run only 8 hours. Personally, I don't leave my smokers unattended for more than 8 hours, so that would not bother me.
> 
> Pellet fuel will be less expensive than charcoal - cost per lb is similar, but the 1050 seems to burn about 2lbs/hour, while pellets are around 1lb/hr at 225F
> 
> The Masterbuilt max temp is 700F and looks like it does a very good job searing and grilling.  While you can sear on some pellet grill with either direct flame options, or GrillGrates, it can take a long time to get to temp.
> 
> I believe the low temp on the RecTec is 200F and 225F for the Masterbuilt.  Both too high for smoking sausage so I don't think either has an advantage.
> 
> I've been cooking on a pellet grill for six years and love the convenience and flavor it puts out, but me and my family like food cooked on charcoal a bit more. I'm thinking about getting a 1050 when they come out.


Thank you!


----------



## mike guy

I would recommend the 700 to anyone,  but I gotta call foul on that 30 hour claim.  I’ve filled my 700 up all the way and been near empty after 12 hours after overnight cooks

I can’t imagine what circumstances you need to achieve 30 hours. 

I live in Texas so it’s not like I’m in cold weather.   I cook low and slow temps between 220 and 250 and use quality lumberjack pellets.   I might be doing something wrong, but I’ll say the only way you are getting thirty hours is at extreme smoke temp and using a magnifying glass to harness the sun on that black paint.  

no complaints here tho. I don’t really prefer to load it up with quality pellets for the full duration.  I am happy to pour in the good stuff and go 6-8 hours and then switch to my endless bulk of hohum RECTEC pellets for heat to finish.  I try and end my cooks with little to no pellets left so I can switch woods if I want on the next cook.


----------



## bregent

mike guy said:


> I can’t imagine what circumstances you need to achieve 30 hours.



You're right, you wouldn't need that - I was just quoting the RecTec specs. But I'm surprised you're only getting ~12 hours on a full hopper.  I burn a bit more than 1lb/hr at 225F on my Memphis - it's insulated but didn't think it would make that much difference.


----------



## mike guy

Gotcha — I wasn’t questioning you,  it RECTECs claim of 30.  What I meant was cooker circumstances, like temperature and feed rate.  

To be fair I probably haven’t ever truly filled it to the brim. Given the triangle shape there is probably a lot of hours left at the tippy top. but yea I don’t want to fill it that high beacause it would be a pain and get pellets everywhere. Plus all the other options of switching.

but with an inch or two to go yes, 12 hours is about what I am Seeing. Hard to imagine you would get about 15 out of the last bit.

anyhow it’s a great cooker I am not knocking it, just kinda chuckling at marketing claims every company does under secret lab conditions.


----------

